# How i recovered from anxiety based DP/Dr



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi evereyone i suffered my first panic attack 3 months ago from drug use, ive always had OCD as a kid but it is not severe, anyway after panic attack i had awfull DP/DR i had all the symptoms that you guys know.
I was very suicidal and had constant anxiety everey day, i finally said enough was enough and decided to try medication and well 7 weeks later DP and DR dont bother me now i have my anxiety under control, im on 20mgs lexapro and diazepam when needed to take
I wantes to post this too say dont be scared of medication it is the only thing that has got my anxiety under control and has made me feel so much better


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Auraa said:


> Awesome! I just started Lexapro a week ago.


Does it help you?


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

It's great lexapro has helped you. I started to take lexapro a month ago after 7 years of DR, I hope it will help for my generalized anxiety.


----------



## Skate82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Congratulations! I've had wonderful success with Lexapro in the past, no complaints at all about it, hope you all do too.


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you i just wanted to write this too say if your dp and dr is anxiety based you can beat this thing medication is what saved me and dont read horror stories of medication on the internet!!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Grats on the recovery  I was terrified about medications but my doctor assured me Lexapro is a very "clean" drug with minor side effects. He was correct and it helped my recovery tremendously.


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Evereyone is different and ive had no real side effects but yes t has helped me alot and i cant say ive had much side effects, i also take the occasiaonal benzo when needed


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevemc92 said:


> Evereyone is different and ive had no real side effects but yes t has helped me alot and i cant say ive had much side effects, i also take the occasiaonal benzo when needed


Did ur dp affect ur speaking and thinking? Where can u buy that stuff at


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes it did i had blank mind, all the usual symptoms and lexapro is a ssri that can only be prescribed to you from a doctor.


----------

